# I have Royal Harbour Resort on hold - please advise



## CSB (Apr 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if we should stay at this resort this summer. I have 24 hrs to confirm this reservation. TUG and tripadvisor do not have any recent reviews.

I have stayed at Club Cranberry in the past and was happy with it.


----------



## Dori (Apr 15, 2010)

Isn't this the resort where Roy and Eira own?  They use their week every year for the family to get together.

Dori


----------



## CSB (Apr 15, 2010)

Dori, thanks for your response. I emailed Roy and hope that he sees my email before my time runs out on the hold.

Hope to see you on Sunday!


----------



## Sylvia W (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy we have stayed at this resort the last two springs.  We really like it there.  The view of Georgian Bay and the harbour is fantastic with floor to ceiling windows along the front of the unit.  There is lots of seating and the living area is clean and spacious.  Our only complaint is both bedrooms are small, each with a double bed.  Luckily, we don't spend much time in the bedrooms.  Also the master bathroom is very small.  The large deck across the front of the resort is great.  Also the walks around the harbour are scenic.  The Georgian Trail is only a block away and provides good biking and hiking.  Our favourite place for a meal is Dam Pub as it has over 200 varieties of scotch.  The staff are really friendly and the pool area is adequate.


----------

